# What are ways to 'flirt' with your husband?



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

I text him flirty or sexy messages sometime (although I could use some ideas of what to write). Otherwise, what else? Once in awhile I give him a grab in passing. Any other ideas? What would you wish your wife or girlfriend did with or to you to keep things 'fun'?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TEDTalks - YouTube


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Whispering something about later plans .. while in public (my wife gets a kick out of that.)

You've already done the texting thing - but it can be fun to have 'codewords' for things, that only the two of you understand, so you can tease him about it no matter if it's in private or not.

If neither of you have objections to explicit material, you could put on a video for him ...

... or make one for him, and let him watch it while you're out... (depends on privacy, that one.)

If theer are no children around, leave some lingerie lying about suggestively - or a sex toy, out where he wouldn't expect it.

Play footsie under the table.

(I hear some men enjoy having their wife take them to a strip club - not into that myself, but you might be.) 

And my all time fave - her casually mentioning, over dinner in a restaurant, that she's not wearing any underwear ...!

Just a few suggestions, of varying complexity and risk - there are loads more, I'm sure.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Rags said:


> Whispering something about later plans .. while in public (my wife gets a kick out of that.)
> 
> You've already done the texting thing - but it can be fun to have 'codewords' for things, that only the two of you understand, so you can tease him about it no matter if it's in private or not.
> 
> ...


These are great...thanks! Will have to be more creative with a toddler around (and a baby on the way) but it's worth it.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

yellowstar said:


> These are great...thanks! Will have to be more creative with a toddler around (and a baby on the way) but it's worth it.


You do have to be creative .. of course with a baby on the way, you can be a little more direct in some ways .. 'I love being able to carry something of you in me all the time ... and I love how it got there ... should we practise a bit more ...?'

You're only limited by your imagination ...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Flashing him, love notes in his shirt pockets...or in his lunch (sexy or mushy both work), text a photo of your cleavage, touch him when you walk by, ....


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Show some pink always works for me.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> Show some pink always works for me.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

yellowstar said:


> Can you elaborate?


If I did it wouldn't be very ladylike.

Edit: oh what he hell. A quick flash in between your legs. Not subtle, but very effective for me.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Although I don't do it often my husband never gets tired of waking up to me cooking breakfast in very revealing lingerie and my **** me pumps. :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Rags said:


> Play footsie under the table.
> 
> And my all time fave - her casually mentioning, over dinner in a restaurant, that she's not wearing any underwear ...!


These two are huge turn ons for me when my wife does them! I can't think straight when I find out she doesn't have any panties on....better yet, when she takes them off and hands them to me...I am putty in her hands at that point.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

If it's feasible, fed ex a fresh set of panties to him at work. New ones.

Or, for the less bold, a picture of a set of lingerie you will be wearing for him at home.

You can, of course, email it to him but it loses a bit of impact without the tactile sensation. A spritz of perfume in the envelope might not be out of place either.


----------



## mhg (Dec 5, 2012)

My wife is the master (mistress?) of this.

Some of the stuff she does.

Sends me texts - even when I'm just down the back in one of the sheds - with our "code" words. Rodeo means she's horny, smiley face means bj, face poking tongue is oral for her, the word sigh means long and slow, yeehaaa means hard and fast, there are words for different positions etc...put some of these together and you get the picture.

Walks past me and stops to kiss my cheek and whisper that she's not wearing any knickers. Guaranteed to get me every time.

Comes up to me and plants a smacker of a kiss on me, and just when I'm getting into it, she walks off and leaves me hanging.

She has this devious way of slowly hiking her skirt up when she's in the kitchen and the kids aren't watching. Up it goes until I get a glimpse of the goods, and then she drops it and carries on as though nothing has happened.

Sitting at the table with 11 kids, you'd think it would be nigh on impossible to flirt. But her foot rubs up and down my leg, she does bad things with carrots etc and her mouth when no one is watching, and her hand has been known to slide into my lap for a while.

Shopping for food one day, she goes to the ladies, then comes back and shoves her knickers in my pocket. We didn't do much more shopping that day.

When we sit outside watching the kids play, she stands behind me and whispers in my ear all the things she wants me to do, or will do to me. It's like bloody torture. Erotic torture.

You're only held back by your imagination, as has been said already.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

mhg said:


> My wife is the master (mistress?) of this.
> 
> Some of the stuff she does.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful lady to me. I would love all of those things!!!!!!! You are a lucky man.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I am making the assumption you sort of want to maintain that ‘spark’ and ‘draw’ because you reference flirting rather than flat out seduction.. Text and emails do very little for me... I’m a bit more ‘old school’ and there is a lot in body language and physical/visual stimulation. Do the little suggestive verbal things others have mentioned... I’d also add:

So, I notice my wife tends to find herself in suggestive poses, like bending over to pick something up right in front of me. Little physical contact, like putting your hand on his thigh while you sit together. Looking in my eyes when I’m talking instead of scoping around like you are bored in my presence. Making efforts to ‘put yourself together’ like you care how you look around me. Take opportunities to ‘rub’ and violate my private space all the time. Someone said you are pregnant? Um... you hubby is going to also be interested in ‘the twins’ as they swell. Sneak him some glimpse’s or “shoulder/elbow boob”. Oh... speaking of glimpses, as you are getting ready for bed, time it so he catches you changing; Something about see my beautiful wife strip is hot (a bit of voyeur in me)  Also try to express your ‘little girl’ and have fun; One of the ‘sexiest’ things my wife does is let me catch her singing; She’s horrible, stuck on ‘80's hair bands, etc. But she has this way of reminding me how adorable she is when no one is looking and she isn’t trying to impress...

How I’ve best tried to describe it to my wife; Remember all those things that HR would shun at the office? Violate them all with me regularly; I won’t sue for sexual harassment and encourage anything along those lines. Also try to maintain an appearance... if it’s not good enough for your best friend to see you looking like that if they just show up at the door, it shouldn’t be good enough for your husband.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

mhg said:


> My wife is the master (mistress?) of this.
> 
> Some of the stuff she does.
> 
> ...


You lucky bastard =/
My wife stopped most of that after marriage


----------

